# Uploading Phone pics to computer



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Motorola V3 Razr, and i would like to upload my pictures from the cell phone to my computer using a USB port, but when i plug it in, it doesnt do anything, what software do i need?:4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Does this phone have bluetooth support? If so, you can probably use a program like BitPim to transfer the photos to the PC. Actually, I'm fairly certain that BitPim has USB support as well, although I'm not sure what the compatibility is with the V3.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Didn't the phone come with a cd to install the software for it?

http://lchelp.org/MOTO/USBMOTO.zip


----------



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

The phone didn't come with software actually, but thanks for the link!

And for Fox, I have no idea if it has Bluetooth support, but I suppose I'll be finding out soon.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Although I don't know your handset as I only deal with Nokia's, I can tell you your phone does have bluetooth, and to use the cable you will need a software interface, I believe Mobile Phonetools is the one suggested for this brand, unfortunately I do not think it is free, and I don't know of any free software for it either.

But if you enable your PC with bluetooth by getting a dongle you should be able to simply go into your phone and send files to your PC without having to connect it, same from the PC to the phone, just right click on the file and select send to then choose your phone, but it will have it's limitations depending on the software that comes with it, you may not be able to select what folder to send files to on your phone from the PC, they will just appear as a text message, and unless your phone will let you save them in the folder you want it may be a pain, but sending to the PC should simply end up in the default folder that the software sets up, assuming there is some depending what the dongle comes with, hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

What about the link that devil lady gave me?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well as I don't know the phone or software I can't say anything about it, my best suggestion is try it and see, if it works your laughing.


----------



## rawrrxitsxhaley (Mar 12, 2008)

I have the same problem, same phone.
When i plug my phone into the USB it says new hardware found, and when i go to install it, it says i dont have the software.
The phone didnt come with a disc eaither.


----------

